# Impact Windows on Wood-Framed Homes



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Ok, so I've run into an interesting dilemma here. I have a cust who wants impact windows on their stickhouse. The home is built in '82 (pre-Andrew codes). In my research I've found that all of the approved large and small impact-rated windows/doors are tested for walls built with masonry construction. So I'm wondering if there is a) impact-rated windows designed for installation in wood-framed homes, or b) can an impact-rated window designed for masonry installation be installed on a wood-framed home?

Some more experienced guys I've talked to (i.e. older) say that you can only do shutters on a stickhouse, and that you would have to use windows with nailing flange made for stickframe installation. So I got to thinking, what's the difference between shutters or the impact windows when you consider wind loading and the static impact loads...

My reasoning:
Regardless of the opening size, an impact window is effectively a shutter covering the same tributary area, so dynamic loading is a non-factor there IMO. Since whole idea of anything impact-rated is to transfer the static and dynamic loads to the structure, if the impact window is installed with the flange on top of the sheathing and secured well through the trimmer studs and header with heavy-duty fasteners (say 3"x1/4" spax exterior) would this not be as effective as the intended masonry installation? I mean, the wall would have to fail before the windows would in that case I belive. Even on masonry applications, most product approvals require only a minimum 1 1/4" embedment with tapcons through the bucks, so if anything, the static/dynamic impact loading is carried wholly by the shear strength of the tapcons and the strength of their embedment. It seems that the wood-framed installation with the proper type of fasteners would directly transfer more of that impact loading to the structure, as opposed to through the bucks, through the tapcons to the structure.

I will be speaking with my engineer and the city's chief structural inspector on Monday and post what happens, but I was curious to hear the CT community's thoughts/opinions on this. Thanks.


Ollie


----------



## Flag ship (Nov 21, 2008)

olligator said:


> Ok, so I've run into an interesting dilemma here. I have a cust who wants impact windows on their stickhouse. The home is built in '82 (pre-Andrew codes). In my research I've found that all of the approved large and small impact-rated windows/doors are tested for walls built with masonry construction. So I'm wondering if there is a) impact-rated windows designed for installation in wood-framed homes, or b) can an impact-rated window designed for masonry installation be installed on a wood-framed home?
> 
> Some more experienced guys I've talked to (i.e. older) say that you can only do shutters on a stickhouse, and that you would have to use windows with nailing flange made for stickframe installation. So I got to thinking, what's the difference between shutters or the impact windows when you consider wind loading and the static impact loads...
> 
> ...


Yes they do make impact windows for framed applications. I have used PGT and Geld win. They come with a flang. Installation spec are avalable on line. Pgt dp are 65 to 70 for the allum frame. Personally I am not sold on the impact glass only idea. They aren't sub marine hatches. The shutter helps with water in a storm imo. 

Personally they are wasting their money with impact given the homes age the tie downs pre andrew compared to now are way different(none existant). I would go with a high end double pain low E glass and shutters. Just my cents

Just wondering how sales are down south. I was based in the Keys (duck key) since the early 80's but came north 4 years ago. Work is touch and go hear in Brevard but improving.


----------



## olligator (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info Flag ship. I happen to agree with you given the age of this customer's home. Truthfully, the impacts would be stronger than the wall in this home, but you know, the customer wants what the want, so whatever. They don't want the hassle of putting up shutter panels (i.e. lazy) even though it would be easier and cheaper IMHO.

As far as sales are going, I've been slammed this spring with referral-based work. A small addition, a few condo gut-job remodels, and rehabbing illegal stuff. I laid a lot of networking groundwork last fall and it's finally starting to pay off bigtime. Most of the guys I know are either slammed like me, or they're starving. Upper middle-class Broward and Palm Beach customers are still spending money, but Dade is still a desert for decent work unless ultra high-end. If you're adventurous there's plenty of chinese drywall spec houses in Homestead!


----------

